# Workingatit43 new Meltdown log



## workingatit43 (Dec 28, 2007)

I got the Meltdown in the mail today and i will start the log tomorrow








Stats

45 yrs old(turn 46 tomorrow)

5' 10"

248lbs

16%bf

Supps used

Twin Labs multi 2 caps a.m.   2 caps p.m.

Wal-Mart fish oil 2 caps a.m.   2 caps p.m.

CEE Axis Labs  3 caps pre wo    3 caps post wo

EAS Whey 2 scoops pre wo   2 scoops post wo

Somnidren-GH Millennium Sports Tech  1 scoop 30-45 prior to bed.

Diet is pretty clean alot of protien chicken breast, Turkey, eggs water consumed 1.5 gals a day i keep cheat foods to once or twice a week.

Training i do a 2 on 1 off routine chest+tri's  back+bi's  shoulders   legs  i do forearms on back+bi days  and traps on shoulder day

My goals for the Meltdown is maybe drop some lbs and to cut bf% mostly want a recomp.

My past exp. with fatburners is i am super sensitive to stims so i am going to start tomorrow with 1 cap 3 times daily and will access tolerance.

Feel free to ask questions i will answer to the best of my ability(please just ask reasonable question).

I will try to update log at least 4 times a week and plan on running a 30 day cycle with it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool.

Can't wait to see the results, or lack thereof.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 29, 2007)

*DAY1*

Ok took 1 Meltdown about 30 minutes ago i feel i have more energy and more focus.

I have a buzzing noise in my head(do not like that)but it may take a few days for body to adjust.

I will take another cap after my workout doing back+bi's today and 1 more later in the day.

I will update log later have a great day all

On a side note like the red stripe around the middle of the cap gives it the pharmaceutical look


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 29, 2007)

On a side note.

Have you ever taken Gaspari Thyrotabs?  Some people I know rave about them and how they melt it off


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 29, 2007)

I just ordered a bunch of crap and forgot to grab a bottle. I'll be following along but either way, I'm gonna try the stuff myself.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 29, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> On a side note.
> 
> Have you ever taken Gaspari Thyrotabs?  Some people I know rave about them and how they melt it off




No i have never tried them my exp. so far with fat burners has been Lipo 6  
Lipodrene/w eph   Stimerex/w eph  Hydroxycut. I am all done with eph products cannot stand the sides even at 12.5mg dosage was not impressed that much with Lipo 6 and the Hydroxycut IMO was a total watse of money.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 29, 2007)

*DAY 1 CONTINUED*

Just getting back from the gym good workout i did have more focus and energy at the gym(it did burn away towards the end of lifting and cardio).

My mood is better on it no question and so far no jitters or shaky feelings yet.

I dosed my 2nd cap as i was leaving gym and about 25 minutes later got like a chill got some goose bumps(nothing bad went away quickly).

I am still getting the buzzing noise in my head(nothing major does not affect anything just annoying). I am super sensitive to stims i only drink coffee about 1 or 2 times a week i do not drink soda's so i hardly ever put any type of stim in my body so i think this may subside after a few days.

My belly is gurggling alot today also will see if that subsides with time.

My appetite is less than usual. Usually i am hungry as a dog when i get back from gym i still going to have my 2 turkey burgers but won't woof them as i usually do.

I am a big sweater anyways but after the 30 minutes on the eliptical machine i was dripping wet so the thermo affect is there i have not had issues with sweating before or after gym.

I got 1 more cap to take later and i will update then. I will try to update daily for the 1st week and will step on the scale 1 or 2 times a week to report on that


----------



## nni (Dec 29, 2007)

your mood should be excellent for the duration. good luck with it. let me know if you experience cramping at all, where you keep your carbs and hydration etc.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 29, 2007)

nni said:


> your mood should be excellent for the duration. good luck with it. let me know if you experience cramping at all, where you keep your carbs and hydration etc.




Yes mood is good so far so far no cramping i trying to stick as close to 40-40-20 split do not want to change my diet as i want to judge the product with the diet i has which is pretty clean. Water consumption is normally about 1 to 1.5 gals a day plan on keeping it there.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 29, 2007)

*DAY 1 CONTINUED*

Took my 3rd cap around 4:40 tomorrow i will try to space out longer but woke up late today and do not want to take last dose too late might hamper sleep.

Still have a slight buzzing in the head not really a big deal.

Mood and focus are still excellent.

Appetite is down may have to force last meal down later. Getting ready now for some nice roasted chicken breast

I am happy about no shakes or jitters still have the gurggling belly though.

I will update tomorrow on sleep. Have a great night to all


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 30, 2007)

*DAY2*

Took 1st dose(1 cap) still have some slight buzzing in head not as bad as yesterday. Still some slight belly gurggling.

My mood is excellent and i feel more focused.

Took temperture today 99.2 but feel great. Went to my local Stop+Shop and did a blood pressure 131/76 i am usually aroung 120/70.

I feel warmer but not sweating.

My appetitie is down it was harder to eat as normal yesterday but not impossible.

I am off to the gym to lift and do cardio and will dose when leaving.

I am trying to change nothing in this log diet and lifting will be the same but i am going to up cardio to 5 times a week.

I will update later today have a great day all


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 30, 2007)

*DAY 2 CONTINUED*

Did my 2nd and 3rd doses already the buzzing noise is gone still getting the belly rumbles.

I do feel warmer but do not sweat unless i am doing physical activity.

Good workout i sweated more than normal during lifting and after cardio forget it was soaked all the way down to my drawers.

My mood, energy and focus are excellent.

I am going to up dose tomorrow will just be doing cardio 2 caps pre wo and 2 post wo  and 1 cap later.

I will update tomorrow have a great night


----------



## jayp1us (Dec 31, 2007)

Workingatit43, thank for posting your results.  I hope you keep this up i am really curious to hear how this turns out. thanks


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 31, 2007)

*DAY 3*

My sleep has not been affected so far.

I dosed 2 caps the buzzing noise in head is back(i think i am just super sensitive to stims)not troublesome should go away with time.

Ate breakfast already egg whites and wheat toast still getting belly rumbles again i think it is my body reacts to stims at 1st.

In the last couple of days bowel movements have changed they have been more loose without trying to be to graphic more than one handful of TP has been needed.

Mood, energy and focus are awesome(my favorite thing so far).

No results to report on yet i will hop on scale tomorrow to see if i lost any LBS no body comp changes yet(but i was not expecting any at this point).

Going to gym to do cardio today may have to bring a drip bucket with me i sweated like a pig on 1 cap so we will see what 2 caps bring. I will update later have a great day everybody


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2007)

following


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 31, 2007)

*DAY 3 CONTINUED*

I will be increasing my water intake even more i usually drink 1.5 gals a day but i really sweated up a storm at gym doing cardio. Cardio has been easier to complete but wow.

The buzzing noise has subsided but the belly rumbling has not.

I took 2 caps after showering i am feeling more jacked(stimed) than the 1st two days(i do not like the feeling)if you do like this feeling or are more use to stims than i you will be happy. I am not reading to my into this as i just increased dosage today but will see what happens in the next couple of days nothing serious but i do not enjoy the feeling.

My mood, energy and focus remain excellent.

Temerture 99.2     BP 133/77

I will dose 1 cap more today in about a hour will update later


----------



## nni (Dec 31, 2007)

how are you with yohimbe? lots of people are sensitive to it, and a 9mg dose is a nice one.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 31, 2007)

nni said:


> how are you with yohimbe? lots of people are sensitive to it, and a 9mg dose is a nice one.




Honestly not sure about it i am sensitive to all stims my other uses of fatburners are Lipo 6  hydroxycut and Lipodrene/eph  and stimerex/eph i could not deal with either of the eph products quit after a few days ended up giving somebody a almost full bottle of the Lipodrene.

I am not at the point where i am really bothered by the feeling and i think it will subside with time.


----------



## nni (Dec 31, 2007)

it sounds like the yohimbe to me, be careful upping the dosage (obviously). when i look at the product i see a nice stim combo of caffeine (most likely 200mg) and yohimbe, so that is a solid sitm base.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 31, 2007)

*DAY 3 CONTINUED*

Took my last dose of the day 1 cap not as jacked as earlier belly still rumbles.

Mood and energy is awesome.

Still feel warmer than usual but not sweating.

I will update in the morning have a great New Years everyone stay safe


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 31, 2007)

nni said:


> it sounds like the yohimbe to me, be careful upping the dosage (obviously). when i look at the product i see a nice stim combo of caffeine (most likely 200mg) and yohimbe, so that is a solid sitm base.



Thanks i will be careful i am not going to up the dose anymore at this point


----------



## jayp1us (Jan 1, 2008)

Isn't Yohimbe a vasodialator, so that would cause an decrease in BP.  The Caffiene is used to counter the effects of yohimbe and vice versa.  I would say its the bodies reaction to caffiene and as usual it does take a few days to adjust.

--If your protien intake is high, thermogenically speaking, it will increase your body temp as well.  Mix the product with the diet and your temp will be up.  You may notice yourself being cold alot more than usuall except when you workout.  Thats normal.  Try drinking half frozen water during your workouts this will help keep your core temp from getting to high.  Alot of people i see walk around with a body temp in the 99's.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 1, 2008)

jayp1us said:


> Isn't Yohimbe a vasodialator, so that would cause an decrease in BP.  The Caffiene is used to counter the effects of yohimbe and vice versa.  I would say its the bodies reaction to caffiene and as usual it does take a few days to adjust.
> 
> --If your protien intake is high, thermogenically speaking, it will increase your body temp as well.  Mix the product with the diet and your temp will be up.  You may notice yourself being cold alot more than usuall except when you workout.  Thats normal.  Try drinking half frozen water during your workouts this will help keep your core temp from getting to high.  Alot of people i see walk around with a body temp in the 99's.




Thank You i also believe it is the caffiene causing it i hardly ever have any as for my temperture i feel fine.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 1, 2008)

*DAY4*

Sleep was good i was worried with feeling jacked yesterday it may hinder sleep but no problem.

I plan to dose the same way today 2 caps    2 caps   1 cap

I already dosed 2 caps no buzzing noise in head and the belly rumbles are getting less. Bowel movements still loose.

Temperture 99    will not have chance to check BP

Mood, energy and focus very good still feel slightly jacked but not as much as yesterday.

Stepped on scale 247lbs   -1lb no other affects as of yet.

I will dose 2 caps later and will update then have a great day all


----------



## nni (Jan 1, 2008)

jayp1us said:


> Isn't Yohimbe a vasodialator, so that would cause an decrease in BP.  The Caffiene is used to counter the effects of yohimbe and vice versa.  I would say its the bodies reaction to caffiene and as usual it does take a few days to adjust.



its not in there to counter effects, they are both stimulants and they play well together.


----------



## jayp1us (Jan 1, 2008)

nni said:


> its not in there to counter effects, they are both stimulants and they play well together.




I never said it was a depressant.  They play great together i agree.  What i said is it was a vasodialator.  Great for Erectile dysfunction because it allows for greater blood flow in microvascular diseased patients or if you just wanna be a porn star, lol.

I figured it would help keep your BP at bay but after further reading i see that it can increase BP as well.


----------



## zombul (Jan 1, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 1, 2008)

*DAY 4 CONTINUED*

Ok i have taken the last 2 doses of the day 2 caps this afternoon  and 1 cap a few hour ago.

Still feel slightly jacked. And my appetite is down i feel i am force feeding myself and i do not enjoy that. I am getting the meals down but it is work. I really do not want to change diet much in this log looking for more of just a recomp so i hope the appetite thing will subside.

No more buzzing noise in my head still having slight issues with the belly rumbles.

Temperture 99

mood and energy is very good no recomp effects yet but thats to be expected.

I am going to stick with 5 caps a day for right now if my body adjusts and the appetite gets better i may increase then.

I will update in the morning have a great night everyone


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 2, 2008)

*DAY 5*

I have dosed 2 caps earlier and i do not feel as jacked as i was. My appetite is still down.

Did a workout and 30 minutes cardio and felt really focused at the gym and cardio was great but still
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like a pig.


I did not take my 2nd dose as i was leaving the gym forgot to bring them i will be dosing shortly.

Question what is a good heart rate for a 46 yr old i usually do cardio on eliptical and get heart rate about 145 i am not knowlegable on that stuff so if anybody can help me with that.

Temperture 99.1
BP 131/76

I will update later


----------



## jayp1us (Jan 2, 2008)

145 is great to maintain for as long as possible.  When we do a stress test at the hospital we use a simple formula to calculate a max HR:

225-46(your age)=184 This is your max HR(yes you can go higher but it is difficult, this is just a estimate)

65-85% of 184 is your optimal fat burning range


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 2, 2008)

jayp1us said:


> 145 is great to maintain for as long as possible.  When we do a stress test at the hospital we use a simple formula to calculate a max HR:
> 
> 225-46(your age)=184 This is your max HR(yes you can go higher but it is difficult, this is just a estimate)
> 
> 65-85% of 184 is your optimal fat burning range




Awesome great info thanks much


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 2, 2008)

*DAY 5 CONTINUED*

I have taken my last 2 doses of the day most of the side effects seem to be getting less but not the appetite i am getting the last couple of meals down but not feeling like eating.

Mood, energy and focus are very good.

Temperture 99.2

I will update in the morning have a great night


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 3, 2008)

*DAY 6*

I have taken 1st dose of 2 caps i am not suffering from the buzzing noise and the belly has calmed down.

Appetite is still down.

Mood and energy is excellent.

Sleep has not been affected at all.

Bowel movements are still looser than normal.

Temperture 99.1

BP 132/75

I will be dosing 2 caps in about a hour will update log later have a good day


----------



## quark (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool log man, thanks for doing this!


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 3, 2008)

*DAY 6 CONTINUED*

Have taken my last 2 doses for the day side effects seem to be going away all accept the lack of appetite(some may like this affect but i do not want to cut drastically my food intake)still getting the food in me just not enjoying doing it.

So far mood and energy has been my favorite thing with this supp they both have been excellent and the focus in the gym has been great. In the past other fat burners have caused my sleep problems have not had a problem sleeping with Meltdown so far. I have not gotten the shakes or jitters from it either Lipodrene caused me to look like a addict needing a fix by the end of the day.

Some of the fat on my chest seems to be getting less from a look in the mirror my problem area's are chest, lower abs and glutes the change is slight but it is there more firm.

Temperture 99

BP 130/75

I am going to up the dosage to 2 caps 3 times a day tomorrow i will update then i also plan to hop on the scale again tomorrow. Have a great night everyone


----------



## gopro (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow: excellent and detailed log. I am sure members will find this incredibly helpful. Thank you.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 4, 2008)

*DAY 7*

Dosed 2 caps no side affects to report.

Mood and energy are good.

Going to the gym for a workout and 30 minutes cardio.

Temperture 98.9

BP will get on way home from gym

Weight 246  -2lbs

I will update log later today have a good one everybody


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 4, 2008)

*DAY 7 CONTINUED*

Got the 2nd dose in me no dises to report was also able to get to chicken burgers down without having to force them down.

Temperture 99.1
BP 131/74

Will be dosing the last dose of 2 caps in about a hour or so i will update the log tonight. Enjoy the day everyone


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2008)

did you take any measurements? like around legs/arms and especially waist and hips?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 4, 2008)

PreMier said:


> did you take any measurements? like around legs/arms and especially waist and hips?




No sorry i did not waist i know is 34"

I will measure waist again after the cycle


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 4, 2008)

*DAY 7 CONTINUED*

Dosed last 2 caps about 3:45 no sides.

Appetite seemed to be better today but not where i would like it.

Temperture 89.9

BP 130/75

I am going to stick with 6 caps a day for now anyways. I will now update log every 3 to 4 days or if there is anything to report.

I hope this log helps in some way have a great one everybody


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 7, 2008)

*DAY 8-10*

Still dosing 6 caps a day that dose seems to be enough for me.

My appetite is still not where i would like it to be but better than when i 1st started it. All of the other sides i was reporting in the beginning have pretty much gone away.

My temperture has stayed about the same around 99

BP has been good

weight 245lbs -3

Mood and energy are excellent and the focus in the gym is very good.

Body comp changes are slight but there more definition in my chest and starting to noice my obliques more now i need to start seeing it in my lower abs and i will be real happy.

I will update in a few days


----------



## ZECH (Jan 7, 2008)

Good info....keep it coming.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 10, 2008)

*DAY 11-13*

Everything is going very well in this cycle the sides are no longer affecting me and my appetite has improved.

My blood pressure has been stable averages about 130/75

Temperture usually right around 99 if i do it later at night after 9:00 or so it is usually around 98.7

I have stayed at 6 caps a day this seems to be the sweet spot for me i do not see a need(for me anyways)to increase.

Weight 244lbs  -1

Recomp affects becoming more pronounced really seeing it in the oblique area and lower back also my chest looks more defined. Would like to see a little more in the lower ab area but not noticing that yet. But all in all i am very happy so far with Meltdown.

I will update in a few days if anyone has questions feel free to ask


----------



## gopro (Jan 11, 2008)

Excellent feedback my friend. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 11, 2008)

gopro said:


> Excellent feedback my friend. Thanks for doing this.




Not a problem i am enjoying this product it has been by far the best fat burner product i have ever tried for the mood effects alone and the bonus is it also burns fat


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 14, 2008)

*DAY 14-17*

Still having a good showing with Meltdown.

My mood on this supplement is outstanding and energy has been great and no real crash to speak of.

Blood Pressure has been stable and temperture has only been slightly up.

My appetite is pretty much back to normal it was a problem for a while and that was the least favorite thing about this supp had a hard time getting enough food into me.

243.5 lbs   -.5

I am still taking 6 caps per day and that is working good i see no reason for me to go any higher.

Bodycomp changes are getting better starting to firm up good really seems to be hitting me in chest, obliques and lower back so i am happy with that aspect.

I will be running this for about another week and then starting a Drive cycle that i will log by Applied Nut. that is being sponsored by the great people at SBMUCLE.COM

I will update in a few days and feel free to ask any questions


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2008)

any changes in measurements?  what about pictures, did you do before pics?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 14, 2008)

PreMier said:


> any changes in measurements?  what about pictures, did you do before pics?




Sorry did not take measurements i have a 34" waist and my pants feel not as tight i know that does not tell you much. I do not have a digital camera just a cheap webcam


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 17, 2008)

*DAY 18-20*

Everything is still going very well with the Meltdown. No sides and i am reaping the rewards.

I cannot rave enough over the mood enhancing effect of it my mood has been great since day 1 and the energy has been fantastic and i also have very good focus in the gym.

My blood pressure has remained stable and my temperture stays right around 99 till evening when it goes back to normal.

The only thing i have to say negative about it(and this is just for me)is my appetite is not where i would like although it has gotten better with time. If you are looking to cut down the appetite then this will do the trick.

wieght 242.5  -1

The fat loss in the chest and obliques are very nice also a nice change in lower back and starting to see improvements in the lower abs.

My pants are becoming looser so i am happy.

I will update the log again in another few days then will end the cycle i will update the log a day or two after stopping to report if there is any crash from that.

All in all i am very happy so far with Meltdown


----------



## gopro (Jan 18, 2008)

One of the best Meltdown logs I have seen. Thank you so much...this is great work. Of course, I am quite happy to see that Meltdown is working so well for you


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 18, 2008)

gopro said:


> One of the best Meltdown logs I have seen. Thank you so much...this is great work. Of course, I am quite happy to see that Meltdown is working so well for you




Thank you and i am also very happy that Meltdown is working well


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 20, 2008)

*DAY 21-23*

Ok i have now completed my Meltdown cycle here is my ratings.

MOOD 10

ENERGY 9

FOCUS 8.5

FAT BURNING 9

SIDE EFFECTS 6

OVERALL 8.5  TO 9

I was very happy with Meltdown it is by far the best fat burner i have run. As i said in the beginning i am super sensitive to stims and for the 1st 4 to 5 days i was pretty jacked and was starting to question if i would finish the cycle.

After that the sides got less quickly and the benefits have been great. I lost about 7 pounds in these 23 days and that is without any real changes to my diet i did do alot of cardio but alot of that was due to the energy increase from the Meltdown.

I will without reservation run this product again probally in late summer or early fall.

My biggest complaint was my appetite i had a hard time getting the amount of food i wanted to get into me but it did get better with time.

I am very happy with the body comp changes the chest and obliques firmed up very nice and i may need to purchase another belt as my pants are getting real loose.

I will update log one more time in a day or 2 to let you know if i suffer any crash from stopping. I will be happen to answer any question still that anyone may have. I will be starting a sponsored log on Drive tomorrow and am looking forward to that have a great one to all


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2008)

i wish you had pics.. or taken measurements.  oh well, good info.

did you buy the meltdown, or did you test it for someone?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks i bought the Meltdown from the good people at Taylors Nutrition


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2008)

Excellent log. Very complete and comprehensive. I am very glad you did well on Meltdown. So far overall feedback has been consistent with yours.

Thank you.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 21, 2008)

gopro said:


> Excellent log. Very complete and comprehensive. I am very glad you did well on Meltdown. So far overall feedback has been consistent with yours.
> 
> Thank you.



Thank very much gopro it has been a pleasure


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok it has been over 24 hours since my last dose and even though my mood and energy as not as high as it was while on Meltdown i am suffering no crash effects from it. I will report on this again tomorrow


----------



## jayp1us (Jan 22, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Ok it has been over 24 hours since my last dose and even though my mood and energy as not as high as it was while on Meltdown i am suffering no crash effects from it. I will report on this again tomorrow




i was actually very curious about this.  Thanks for the follow up.  I know when i come off of Lipo 6x i am pretty grouchy.  So i am guessing your stopped cold turkey.  I have read that around the 36 hour mark after a consistent caffiene intake is usually when its the worst.  After 72 hours your body should be pretty well back on track.  Good luck man.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 22, 2008)

jayp1us said:


> i was actually very curious about this.  Thanks for the follow up.  I know when i come off of Lipo 6x i am pretty grouchy.  So i am guessing your stopped cold turkey.  I have read that around the 36 hour mark after a consistent caffiene intake is usually when its the worst.  After 72 hours your body should be pretty well back on track.  Good luck man.




I will continue to monitor it but so far so good i ran Lipo 6 a few years ago and same thing when i finished i got headaches and was feeling like crap for a few days and until Meltdown i have never been able to finish another cycle of fatburners i end up giving the away


----------



## ecco (Jan 23, 2008)

You should be proud of yourself 
EXCELLENT Log


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok day 2 of no Meltdown my energy is not as high anymore but mood is still good and i am not suffering any crash.

I do not drink coffee or really take anything that contains stims so i figure if i was going to crash it would hit me because of no others stims. So far i feel fine


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 26, 2008)

It has been a week with no Meltdown i did not go through any crash at all my energy and mood were not as good as when on but no crash. I will run this products again in a few months


----------

